# Grafik schlecht trotz guter Grafikkarte?



## Pepitoz (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community,

ich habe ein Problem. Und zwar habe ich mir gestern (Samstag) einen brandneuen PC gekauft (seriöser Händler kein Ebay zeugs) da mein alter PC in gewisser Weise schrott war. Auf meinem altem PC, der von der Hardware gesehen nicht schlecht war (GeForce 260, 2,33 Quad Core CPU) konnte ich Spiele wie CoD 6 / Crysis auf voller Grafikstufe spielen. Nun sollte man ja denken das ich mit meinem neuen PC, der den alten in allen Hardware bereichen schlägt, besser sein sollte d.h das ich Spiele auf noch höherer grafikstufe spielen könnte, oder zumindest auf gleicher Stufe. 
Tja nix is. Ich habe CoD 4 installiert und musste es von der Grafik ziemlich weit runterdrehen. Mass Effect 2 installiert->  musste alles was an der Grafik runterschraubbar war runterschrauben und die Auflösung auf 800x600 (kA ob das die richtige Bezeichnung ist, aber ich glaub ihr wisst was ich mein) runterdrehen, damit ich es überhaupt ohne Lags spielen konnte. 

Nun einmal kurz zu meinem System:

Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce 315
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 3,2 GHz (Dual-core)
RAM: 6 GB
OS: Windows 7
Monitorgröße (vielleicht hilft das zur Problemlösung): 24 Zoll Widescreen

Ich habe heute den aktuellsten Treiber für die Karte runtergeladen, den es momentan auf der Nvidia Seite gibt.

Nun wäre meine Frage was das Problem sein kann, und wie man dieses beheben kann. Ob der Staub auf der Grafikkarte der Auslöser sein wird glaub ich nicht, da der PC wie gesagt erst einen Tag alt ist. 

Würde mich über schnelle Antwort und Hilfe freuen, weil Mass Effect 2 auf der Grafikstufe macht nicht wirklich viel Spaß :-(
Danke im vorraus,
Peppy


----------



## Arosk (17. Oktober 2010)

Hinter Geforce 315 verbirgt sich die 9000er Reihe, und die ist uralt. Was hast für den Rechner gezahlt?


----------



## Pepitoz (17. Oktober 2010)

777 € ... Aber was meinst du mit dahinter verbirgt sich die 9000er Reihe?


----------



## muehe (17. Oktober 2010)

is halt ne schwache umgelabelte OEM Grafikkarte auf nem 24" nativ kein Wunder das du Probleme hast

da solltest schon was Richtung ATI 5770 aufwärts einbauen bzw. eher GTX460 1MB , ATI 5850 etc. muss aber auch das Netzteil passen


----------



## Arosk (17. Oktober 2010)

Bitte, geh zu dem Händler und gib den PC zurück. Der hat dich richtig übel übers Ohr gezogen.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Oktober 2010)

Tja die Karte ist eigentlich ein Refresh der GT220. Kein Wunder also das die nichts bringt. Hättest dich voher mal besser informieren sollen. Deine alte ist da deutlich schneller.


----------



## Pepitoz (17. Oktober 2010)

na toll... dafür das der Kerl meint das wäre ein echt guter "Gaming" Pc hab ich das Gefühl das der kerl mich entweder verarscht hat oder selbst keine Ahnung hatte... Naja ich fahr da morgen sowieso hin dann gibts Backenfutter  

Danke euch aber erstmal für die schnelle Antwort ^^


----------



## Arosk (17. Oktober 2010)

Für 600 Euro bekommst du einen PC der WEIT besser ist als dieser, für die 800 die du gezahlt hast kommst du schon ins High-End Segment rein.


----------



## Haggelo (17. Oktober 2010)

Ist der i5 prozessor fürs gamen eig schlecht ? den habe ich nämlich auch.


----------



## Arosk (17. Oktober 2010)

Kommt aufs Model an, das hier ist der Dual-Core, die neuen sind Quad-Core.


----------



## muehe (17. Oktober 2010)

nein schlecht ist er nicht aber DualCore nicht zeitgemäss

klar gibs für den preis bessere rechner aber nicht jeder stellt selbst zusammen dann wäre der Komplettrechnermarkt ja tot aber ich denke das der nächste Rechner dann selbst zusammengestellt wird


----------



## Klos1 (17. Oktober 2010)

Der Prozessor ist ganz passend, aber für kaum mehr Euros hätte es auch einen AMD 955 oder so gegeben. Und dir Grafikkarte war leider ein Downgrade.  Eine GTX260, welche du ja anscheinend früher hattest, ist bei weitem schneller.  

Hatten wir nicht kürzlich das Thema "besser zum örtlichen Fachhändler zu gehen"? Genau das meinte ich mit meiner Aussage. Wenn du von 10 sogenannten Fachhändlern nur einen hast, der auch nur etwas Plan von passender Gamer-Hardware hat, dann hast du Glück gehabt. 

Lieber dann noch im Forum Scheiß aufschwatzen lassen. Kommt billiger. ^^ 

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, der Core i5 mit 3,2 Ghz ist ja scheiß teuer. Da wäre ein 955er sogar noch billiger. Und ein 760er kostet kaum mehr.


----------



## Haggelo (17. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kommt aufs Model an, das hier ist der Dual-Core, die neuen sind Quad-Core.



Mhh ich glaube ich hab nen Quad-Core, thx.


edit: ich missbrauche den thread mal für eine weitere frage von mir  

Wie lange hält man noch mit einer gtx 260 durch ?


----------



## muehe (17. Oktober 2010)

naja wenn du 260er noch da ist dann erstmal einbauen wenn wie gesagt das Netzteil ausreichend Leistung hat

ansonsten für ca. 50Euro neues Netzteil bz. das aus dem alten Rechner


----------



## Arosk (17. Oktober 2010)

1-2 Jahre mit Niedrig bis Mittel bei den neuen Spielen würde ich mal schätzen.


----------



## OldboyX (17. Oktober 2010)

Lol, soviel zu 



Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Und schon deshalb rate ich zum Besuch in einem PC-Fachgeschäft wie z.B. Arlt.  Wenn es um soviel Kohle geht, macht es einfach mehr Sinn, sich direkt vor Ort beraten zu lassen und dort Hardware zum Selberbasteln zu kaufen oder sich ein fertiges Gerät anbieten zu lassen und bei Bedarf etwas maßschneidern zu lassen, als wildfremden Menschen in einem Spieleforum mit sowas zu vertrauen.
> Und das sage ich nicht, um unsere Community zu diffarmieren - aber bei solchen Geldbeträgen fragt man idealerweise auch immer noch mal einen Fachmann.
> 
> Also weg von Aldi, Blödmarkt und Geilmarkt, ab in ein Fachgeschäft. ^^





Da hat der Besuch beim Fachhändler ja total gelohnt 

Das zeigt, wieviel Ahnung solche Leute oft von der Spieletauglichkeit bestimmter Grafikkarten haben. Auch wenn Nvidia hier nicht ganz unschuldig ist (man hat alte Karten einfach mit einer höheren Nummer versehen damit sie "schneller" aussehen) sollte ein Händler doch wissen, dass eine 315 fürs Spielen nichts taugt.

Zum Glück bist du hier ins Forum und kannst das Teil nun schnellstens zurückgeben.




Haggelo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wie lange hält man noch mit einer gtx 260 durch ?



Hängt von deinen Ansprüchen ab und der Auflösung in der du spielst. Wenn du in 1280*1024 spielst und auf AA komplett verzichten kannst sowie bei manchen PC-Only Titeln auf die höchsten Details verzichten kannst, dann hält die Karte wohl solange bis du um DX11 nicht mehr herum kommst. Das wird aber wohl erst mit der nächsten Konsolengeneration der Fall sein und das wird 2-3 Jahre dauern schätze ich.

Ich spiele mit einer ATI 4870 (die langsame 512Mb Version) und bislang sehe ich leistungsmäßig überhaupt keinen Grund upzugraden OBWOHL ich in FULLHD spiele. Bislang einfach AA aus und bei Grafikkillern wie Metro auf HW-lastige Features verzichten und es läuft eigentlich alles noch butterweich. Wenn ich demnächst dann Upgrade (wahrscheinlich HD6k serie), dann nur weil ich gern DX11 hätte.


----------



## Haggelo (17. Oktober 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> 1-2 Jahre mit Niedrig bis Mittel bei den neuen Spielen würde ich mal schätzen.



mh ok medal of honor kann ich derzeit noch auf hoch spielen.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Mhh ich glaube ich hab nen Quad-Core, thx.
> 
> 
> edit: ich missbrauche den thread mal für eine weitere frage von mir
> ...



Ich hab ne 260er GTX und habe bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich so in einem Jahr ne neue brauche.  



Arosk schrieb:


> 1-2 Jahre mit Niedrig bis Mittel bei den neuen Spielen würde ich mal schätzen.



Also, ich spiele bisher so gut wie alles auf ganz hoch mit der, von Kantenglättung mal abgesehen, aber das braucht eh keine Sau.  Hab halt kein DirectX 11 aber bisher auch noch nicht vermisst.


----------



## Haggelo (17. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt bin ich doch etwas verunsichert ... woran erkenne ich denn ob ich ein dual-Core oder Quad-Core habe ?


----------



## Klos1 (17. Oktober 2010)

Zum Beispiel unter System nach den Typ sehen?


----------



## Haggelo (17. Oktober 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel unter System nach den Typ sehen?



Systemsteuerung ?


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Oktober 2010)

Taskmanager aufrufen und auf den Register "Leistung" klicken. Sind dort vier Fenster zu sehen hast du einen Quadcare, bei zwei eben einen Dualcore.


----------



## muehe (17. Oktober 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Taskmanager aufrufen und auf den Register "Leistung" klicken. Sind dort vier Fenster zu sehen hast du einen Quadcare, bei zwei eben einen Dualcore.


naja kann auch n DualCore mit 4 Threads sein 

CPU-Z ziehen oder halt in der Systemsteuerung unter System gucken und genaue Bezeichnung der CPU posten


----------



## Haggelo (17. Oktober 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Taskmanager aufrufen und auf den Register "Leistung" klicken. Sind dort vier Fenster zu sehen hast du einen Quadcare, bei zwei eben einen Dualcore.



Puuh, es sind 4 ... ein Glück  


danke an alle


----------



## EspCap (17. Oktober 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Taskmanager aufrufen und auf den Register "Leistung" klicken. Sind dort vier Fenster zu sehen hast du einen Quadcare, bei zwei eben einen Dualcore.



Wenn ich mich nicht stark irre werden da die Threads angezeigt, also könnten 4 Fenster auch einen DualCore mit HT bedeuten


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2010)

Ach du scheiße, mein Beileid @TE
Dumm gelaufen^^

Da sieht man, wie wichtig es ist, sich selbst ausreichend zu informieren... wenn man so gar keine Ahnung hat, lieber alle Bauteile nochmal selber checken vor dem Kauf.


----------



## Skatero (17. Oktober 2010)

Konov schrieb:


> Ach du scheiße, mein Beileid @TE
> Dumm gelaufen^^
> 
> Da sieht man, wie wichtig es ist, sich selbst ausreichend zu informieren... wenn man so gar keine Ahnung hat, lieber alle Bauteile nochmal selber checken vor dem Kauf.



Am besten einfach im Buffed-Forum nachfragen.


----------



## Haggelo (17. Oktober 2010)

Intel® Core&#8482; i5 CPU 750 @ 2,67 GHZ 2,67 GHZ

edit: google meint es ist ein quad core
'' Der Core i5-750 kann nur zwei statt drei DDR3-Speicher-Kanäle parallel ansteuern'' <- ich habe jetzt 6 gb ram, heißt das er kann nur 4 gb ram nutzen !?


----------



## muehe (17. Oktober 2010)

ja ist ein Quadcore

kannst noch ne ganze Weile behalten ist auch sehr gut zu übertakten kannst dich ja mal belesen , guter CPU Kühler vorrausgesetzt


----------



## Arosk (17. Oktober 2010)

Quad-Core, alles ab 700+ soviel ich weiß ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> '' Der Core i5-750 kann nur zwei statt drei DDR3-Speicher-Kanäle parallel ansteuern'' <- ich habe jetzt 6 gb ram, heißt das er kann nur 4 gb ram nutzen !?


Doch kannst du, es sei denn du hast nur ein 32bit Betriebssystem.


----------



## Haggelo (17. Oktober 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Doch kannst du, es sei denn du hast nur ein 32bit Betriebssystem.



hab 64 bit windows 7 


danke an alle 4 help


----------



## Caps-lock (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde dem Händler den PC wieder aufs Auge drücken.
Entweder war es ein klarer Betrug von dem er wusste, denn die 315 ist definitiv keine Gaminggraka. Oder er darf sich nicht Fachhändler nennen.
Und wer weiß wo an dem Rechner noch gespart wurde...

Die 315 verbraucht nur etwa 30 Watt. Eine 260er liegt dann eher bei 150+.  Dann ist die spannende Frage ob das Netzteil sowas mitmacht. 
Alleine schon am Verbrauch und am 64bit Speicherbus kann man 100% sehen, das es eine Officegraka ist.

Ansonsten ist ein Merkmal von guten Grakas das sie DDR 5 Speicher haben und momentan würde ich als Neukarte eine 460GTX empfehlen. Die genannten ATIs tuns natürlich auch. Auf alle Fälle würde ich mir beim Aufrüsten dieses Rechners sorgen ums Netzteil machen. 

EDIT: Eh jetzt Leute rummaulen. Wenn es Versionen von einer Graka mit DDR 5 und DDR 3 Speicher gibt, niemals die mit DDR 3 Speicher.


----------



## OldboyX (18. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Intel® Core™ i5 CPU 750 @ 2,67 GHZ 2,67 GHZ
> 
> edit: google meint es ist ein quad core
> '' Der Core i5-750 kann nur zwei statt drei DDR3-Speicher-Kanäle parallel ansteuern'' <- ich habe jetzt 6 gb ram, heißt das er kann nur 4 gb ram nutzen !?



Um das etwas genauer auszuführen:

Hier geht es nicht um die maximal nutzbare Menge an RAM sondern darum wieviele Kanäle gleichzeitig angesteuert werden können.

Core i5 > Dual Channel RAM (daher verbaut man hier 2x2 GB Riegel oder 1x4 oder 2x4)

Core i7 auf LGA1366 > Triple Channel RAM (daher verbaut man hier 3x2 GB Riegel oder 3x1 oder 3x4)


----------



## Pepitoz (20. Oktober 2010)

k hab jetz mit dem Typ von dem Händler geredet und sind zum schluss gekommen das er mir dafür die Nvidia GeForce 460 gtx einbaut und die andere behält ... gegen nen Aufpreis von 50 euro aber ich denke damit kann ich leben wenn man die Grafikkarten mal vergleicht


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Oktober 2010)

Frag ihn lieber noch ob das Netzteil ausreicht. 
Folgende Netzteile reichen aus
ab 400W von nachfolgenden Marken:
be quiet
Cooler Master 
Corsair
Cougar
Enermax
OCZ
Scythe
Seasonic
Sharkoon


----------



## Pepitoz (20. Oktober 2010)

Also laut ihm sollte das netzteil ausreichen aber er sagte auch das der Pc davor für Gaming bei weitem ausreichend wäre deswegen wäre meine Frage wo ich denn sehen kann was für ein netzteil ich hab oder worann ich das erkenn.


----------



## Pepitoz (20. Oktober 2010)

doppelpost sry


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Oktober 2010)

Pepitoz schrieb:


> ... deswegen wäre meine Frage wo ich denn sehen kann was für ein netzteil ich hab oder worann ich das erkenn.


Auf das Typenschild schauen wäre mal eine Maßnahme


----------

